# To know Christ is to Know his benefits. Who said



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2007)

Who said this statement and could someone mind unpacking it for me? I have been thinking about this phrase all day.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2007)

Philipp Melanchthon, _Loci communes_:



> We do better to adore the mysteries of deity than to investigate them. What is more, these matters cannot be probed without great danger, and even holy men have often experienced this....Therefore, there is no reason why we should labour so much on those exalted topics, such as 'God,' 'the unity and trinity of God,' 'the mystery of creation' and 'the manner of the incarnation.' What, I ask you, did the scholastics accomplish during the many ages they were examining only these points? ... But as for one who is ignorant of the fundamentals -- namely 'the power of sin,' 'the law' and 'grace' -- I do not see how I can call him a Christian. For from these things Christ is known, since *to know Christ means to know his benefits* and not, as they [the scholastics] teach, to reflect upon his natures and the modes of his incarnation. For unless you know why Christ put on flesh and was nailed to the cross, what good will it do you to know merely the history about him?.... Christ was given us as a remedy and, to use the language of Scripture, a saving remedy. It is therefore proper that we know Christ in another way than that which the scholastics have set forth.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Thanks, Andrew!



 At your service, good sir!


----------

